# Benefits



## shogun506 (4 Mar 2013)

Just a quick question - if you're given an offer does your medical/dental coverage start immediately or is it after a certain phase of training?


----------



## OYR_Pilot (4 Mar 2013)

On Forces.ca it says:

'' As a member of the Regular Force, you will receive health care and dental care from the time you join until the time you leave the Canadian Forces. Similar benefits for your family will begin three months after your enrolment in the Regular Force. ''


----------



## shogun506 (4 Mar 2013)

Ok thanks I thought I had read that somewhere just wanted to make sure.


----------



## seawolf (4 Mar 2013)

They start after you swear in.


----------



## DAA (4 Mar 2013)

As a member of the CF, your medical and dental is provided for by the CF, so in a sense, coverage for YOU is immediate.

If you have dependants at the time of enrolment and if you have NEVER had coverage under the plan in the past, then coverage for your "dependants" begins the first day of the month following receipt of your application, provided you submit the application forms within 60 days of becoming eligible (ie; enrolment).

http://www.pshcp.ca/english/plandetails/joiningtheplan.shtml#5


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Mar 2013)

Note that an offer is not the same as enrollment.


----------



## Lonewolf121 (2 Feb 2015)

Been through my OR but no one there can answer my question, What coverage if any does a class A reservist get in regards to Dental, Vision, ETC. Namely Physiotherapy because i got hit by a car Oct 26, 2014, and need more but am told i will have to pay out of my pocket for more that my doctor is recommending.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Feb 2015)

Lonewolf121 said:
			
		

> Been through my OR but no one there can answer my question, What coverage if any does a class A reservist get in regards to Dental, Vision, ETC. Namely Physiotherapy because i got hit by a car Oct 26, 2014, and need more but am told i will have to pay out of my pocket for more that my doctor is recommending.



Class A reserve members may be covered for some care at Crown expense if their injury was a direct result of military service, or is attributable to military service. If your injury does not meet either of those criteria, then you likely have no coverage, unless you have purchased third party health insurance elsewhere.


----------



## Brasidas (2 Feb 2015)

Lonewolf121 said:
			
		

> Been through my OR but no one there can answer my question, What coverage if any does a class A reservist get in regards to Dental, Vision, ETC. Namely Physiotherapy because i got hit by a car Oct 26, 2014, and need more but am told i will have to pay out of my pocket for more that my doctor is recommending.



Class A reservists do not have automatic coverage for non-service-related injuries.

To the best of my knowledge, the only such benefit that class A receives is 90% dental. Plenty of reservists don't know about it, and its possible that OR clerks may not either if they've never handled it.

Class A reservists CAN join PSHCP, and receive additional benefits. You would need to follow up with your OR for the details. If you've got lots of physio going on, it might be to your benefit.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2015)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Class A reservists do not have automatic coverage for non-service-related injuries.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, the only such benefit that class A receives is 90% dental. Plenty of reservists don't know about it, and its possible that OR clerks may not either if they've never handled it.
> 
> Class A reservists CAN join PSHCP, and receive additional benefits. You would need to follow up with your OR for the details. If you've got lots of physio going on, it might be to your benefit.



But be informed that you have to pay into the plan to get it.  That will be a deduction from your pay.


----------



## Brasidas (2 Feb 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> But be informed that you have to pay into the plan to get it.  That will be a deduction from your pay.



More than that. They are now insisting that pers sort out billing by other means - eg. three months of payments by cheque mailed to the appropriate department. Significant admin hassle; don't expect the details to be clear, quick and easy.


----------

